# MINI Caravan to the fest?



## bimmerchick (Apr 8, 2002)

Is anyone here taking their MINI's up? Are there enough to form a mini ( pun intended) caravan?


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2003)

*Mini caravan to Bimmerfest*

Where and when do we meet?


----------



## SoCalTom (Jul 23, 2002)

*Glad to see at least 2 MINIs going...*

Hi Y'all,

Good to see your post, Leif. Last time I checked here there was no reply (about a Bimmerfest MINI caravan) and last weekend on our SoCal MINI Maniacs drive we had 40 new MINIs and no one I spoke to was planning to go to Bimmerfest. Hmm. I'm still not sure if I'm going to be able to go, but if I do I sure hope to see more than a token showing of MINIs :thumbup:

I wrote to the Prez of SoCal MINI Maniacs (Tracy... see www.scmm.org) and told her about Bimmerfest, because I know SCMM is planning to have another event in April... seems like a drive to Bimmerfest would be a good option :rofl:

Tom & Shannon Wiggins

P.S. Leif- Shannon & I were at Tech Fest West only briefly last weekend and I missed you-- now I owe you a couple of beers instead of just one. Thanks for mentioning our MINI's website (http://home.earthlink.net/~bmwmini) in your MINI column in Whispering Bomb, too! Our car's finally in the mag, on the cover of the April 2003 issue of 'Eurotuner'.


----------



## MINIAra (Mar 26, 2003)

*I will join caravan..if enough are going...*

Otherwise I will go up a bit earlier and get a good spot.

But Balboa Park is usually the LA meeting point.


----------



## Leif (Mar 19, 2003)

Balboa park? Where is it and at what time do we meet?
Leif


----------

